# would one size up effect performance?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Of the board? In theory, if your foot is held nicely in place, if you still can center your foot using the shifted slots of the binging and your toes and heels (points where you impact the board) can still work - then you'd be fine and would have just more packing surrounding that foot. But in practice, feet are not locked in in too big boots; feet slipping around in the boot, heel lift, loss of performance. You gonna try to compensate this with tightening them harder which can lead to lack of circulation, pressure points, foot pain, i.e. less fun on the mtn.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Buy the boots that fit your feet, period. You'll ride your best and be the most comfortable on the mountain in boots that fit you correctly.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I went through the first half of my first season on size 9s. Midway through I changed to 8s and immediately there was an immediate noticeable difference.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

boot slop is the devil!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

f00bar said:


> immediately there was an immediate .


QFT :hairy:


----------



## -IDT- (Oct 14, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> boot slop is the devil!



Yes with wide feet!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

-IDT- said:


> Yes with wide feet!


I always thought of the Devil as more of a narrow footed Nike type.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yep, BIG difference. I wear 8.0 boots now (after starting on 9.5s or 10s for years), tried on an identical pair of size 8.5 boots the other day and they felt sloppy, even without packing out!


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I always thought of the Devil as more of a narrow footed Nike type.


Definitely lobster claw boots, for the cloven hooves.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

-IDT- said:


> would one sizing up effect performance on the board?
> 
> Comparing size 8 to a size 7.
> That monto sizing says I'm a size 6 1/2-7, but I've got a size 8 boot.


Hi IDT,

The picture you posted in your other thread shows that your current boot is 1.5 (to 2) sizes too long. The best thing that you can do for your riding is to correct this (for all the reasons that your friends in this thread have already posted-slop kills performance).

At mondo 24.5 (US size 6.5) you have very limited choices in Wide boots so some compromise will be required. The closer you can get to the ideal the better. This may require some experimentation with available sizes.


----------



## -IDT- (Oct 14, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi IDT,
> 
> The picture you posted in your other thread shows that your current boot is 1.5 (to 2) sizes too long. The best thing that you can do for your riding is to correct this (for all the reasons that your friends in this thread have already posted-slop kills performance).
> 
> At mondo 24.5 (US size 6.5) you have very limited choices in Wide boots so some compromise will be required. The closer you can get to the ideal the better. This may require some experimentation with available sizes.


Left foot alitte bigger


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

-IDT- said:


> Left foot alitte bigger


Hi IDT,

As in the other threads, in a properly fit boot your foot will always overhang the insert. For a performance fit your foot will overhang the insert by ~ 1cm.

I know that it is not what you want to hear but these boots are huge for you. A Mondo 26 (size 8) boot is not a good fit for a Mondo 24.5 (size 6.5) foot.

At mondo 24.5 (US size 6.5) you have very limited choices in Wide boots so some compromise will be required. The closer you can get to the ideal the better. This may require some experimentation with available sizes.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Are those boots still new? Can you return it or at least sell it for decent cash? 

Be glad that you've learned that lesson _now_ and not only after going through x pairs of boots which hurt/performed badly. 

It sucks when one finds out that one has spent coins on wrong gear... many of us have been there - many with buying boots.


----------



## -IDT- (Oct 14, 2015)

I understand, that's why I've been looking into new boots/bindings

Yes, I bought them new last year for full price, both boots and binding.


I do appreciate all the help.


----------

